# Bees in swarm box. What now?



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

The bees are going in or at least a large number are checking it out. When do I shut the door and bring them home? Do I wait a day or two or do it tonight?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If they are just swarm scouts, just leave the trap alone. Scouts check multiple potential homes and then the colony makes a decision as to where to go. They may decide that an alternate location is better for them. :lookout:

If you put frames in the trap, I don't see any hurry to move it until after you are _sure _the colony has moved in. I put in frames, and am happy to have them start comb before I move the box.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

just tell me where it is i will come take care of it.  just kidding.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

Hope I'm not thread jacking but I'm wondering if I have a swarm or not. I had a trap in my back yard nailed to a palm tree in the sun. Another beek told me to put it in the shade, so I put it in a clump of shady bushes last night and today I have about a hundred bees or so darting in and out about 4ft from the palm tree that had no action for a couple of months. There is no comb and the box is new, so I know there is no robbing going on. It's not just a few scout bees there seems to be alot, no pollen though. Should I leave it or move it? The permanant location is in the same spot but on the ground and out of the bushes. the top is screwed on so I'm don't want to go fuss with it and scare the bees away.


----------



## nathan-D (Dec 2, 2012)

oops I didn't read Radar Sidetrack's post.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I always check mine at night. A coupe taps at the front door should be enough to get them to come see who's there. If you see eyes looking back at you then you have a swarm. I'd let them sit for a good little while if your not in a hurry. I've read if you move em to early they can re-swarm. If that happens then give em a frame of brood and that'll make em stay. Good luck.


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 21, 2009)

I check mine in the evening also. If there are still bees in the trap after most of my other hives have stopped flying for the night, I figure they've moved in for good.


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

It's been a good day. I definitely got that swarm and after checking another site found that I caught another one! I just set these boxes two weeks ago! On top of that I have a hogan trap that should be ready to move a few pounds of bees out of in the next few days. All indications are that this could be a great year for building my hive numbers and gene pool. Thank you all for your expertise and advice.






sorry about pic, don't know why it kicked sideways.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I found this webinar yesterday about swarms. It will answer questions you never would think to ask. HTH


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Here ya go TD.


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you, Mr.Beeman


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

Well the second swarm didn't stay. It was facing north and a cold north wend blew all day yesterday. I think that might have been what turned them off. Oh we'll one catch and one hit out of five isn't bad and it's still early!


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

Should I feed them when I move them into a hive? They are bringing in pollen so I'm thinking they have some brood. They will have to draw out new frames.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

You may not to feed. I think were you are you should have some stuff blooming. My guess is they will be fine


----------



## tdsiders (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Elite (Jul 12, 2012)

Interesting Video


----------



## BeeDeane (Mar 9, 2013)

Not sure if its OK to post here but... I think I caught a swarm. There was a hive in a duck ants nest which I though was too far and when I eventually had some friends over to collect it, they had swarmed. The reason... the hive was filled with red ants! I felt the survivors couldn't be far and then found some all over a "trap" I had in my veranda this morning. I didn't want to touch anything so hope they stay. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## BeeDeane (Mar 9, 2013)

Great webinar!


----------

